# driving someone else



## FueledByParamore (Feb 26, 2015)

Sorry if this has been asked before i am new. Say you go to pick someone up and they tell you your picking someone else up for them and not the person who owns the app. Are we liable for them or covered for them if we got an accident or something or does it have to be the person who name is on the app and paying for the ride?


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

According to Uber this is fine. Insurance covers your Trip and not the individual rider or the app owner. This is all according to Uber and the terms of insurance that I have seen in my area. Your area can be different as I'm in Canada. Laws are sometimes different and we can't sue like the US can.

I would recommend getting something in writing from Uber. That holds them accountable.

Issue I can see is the following

1) That individual has not read the Terms of service or agreed to it. (Mind you no other passenger in the car has when one person has ordered the ride and have accompanied them)
2) Any damage or issues in the car they are linked back to the primary account holder. So they take a risk too if their friend is unruly. May also become difficult for the police to catch someone if the primary says that's not who was to be picked up. They don't know that person.

Like anything there is risk. I would say all the times I have done it nothing bad has happened and no issues. I would continue to do it.


----------



## redrover (Feb 23, 2015)

IDK Im kind of 50/50 on it

I had a guy order me through the app to come over. Comes out tells me a girl will be getting into the car.

I start driving and the girl asked me for a totally different destination. I told her I could only go to the one her "boyfriend" scheduled she didnt like that so I told her she could get out or go to the destination.

Something tells me she was an escort


----------



## FueledByParamore (Feb 26, 2015)

yeah i had a guy request me than he said i was taking his two co workers to the bus station because he couldnt do it and i also had this 1 girl request me to her house and when i get there she said i was picking up her brother and taking her to a restaurant down the road but the brother/guy told me to make a detour the other way to pick up something at steak n shake. I said your sister told me to bring you to the restaurant and he told me she wouldnt care if he took a detour to pick something up real quick.


----------



## redrover (Feb 23, 2015)

I picked up a guy and his final destination was 15 mins north of him. He asked me to go get his date what was 15 mins south of him then hit the final destination.

I didnt care time and distance=pay


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

FueledByParamore said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before i am new. Say you go to pick someone up and they tell you your picking someone else up for them and not the person who owns the app. Are we liable for them or covered for them if we got an accident or something or does it have to be the person who name is on the app and paying for the ride?


Ride share drivers have bigger insurance issues to worry about than the above. If you're concerned go get yourself a policy that covers you and your own stuff.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

as for Ubering coming it, they would as if its the orig passenger
so no worries about the insurance issue

however,couple things:
1)unless the pax runs and tells the guy who ordered, you probably can rest easily about your rating, since the ordered doesnt really see how you did on the trip
2)the ordering pax sometimes tries to be funny. like if they are sending home a girl who didnt put out, will cancel the trip once you get a mile away and leave the girl figuring out how to continue to get home
3)pax are more apt to act unruly knowing they dont have to deal with any rating system

with that being said, I've done this a few time with no issues, but one time the ordering pax canceled before i got to the destination he entered in. luckily she had decided to go to the train station instead(shorter distance)since she didnt want to go home(the orig dest) and ride got canceled as soon as I pulled in. and the train station was right on the same road she wanted to get dropped off on(just destination was about 5more miles up the same road)so not like the ordering pax saw me going off route


----------



## KamKev (Aug 3, 2015)

I think insurance wise any person in the car is covered during the trip. Obviously, it's always good to ask Uber in your area for the specifics they're usually very responsive to emails. But from a practical stand point, i don't feel right having someone i cannot verify in my car, nothing bad happened so far but my rule is an automatic one star review in the hope that this will discourage people. It's easy to install the app and get started, and everyone has a smart phone.


----------

